# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى الأسرة والطفل >  >  الرجل الذي تتمناه المرأه

## بحرينيه كيوت

الرجــل الذي لا تنساه امراة



1- الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .

2 - اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .

3 - الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .

4 - اذا تحدث تنبهر من أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .

5 - الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً.

6 - الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها 

7 - الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقت حزنها وألمها.

8 - الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها.

10 - الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .

11 - الذي اذا كانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .

12- الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .

13- أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل.

14 - أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .

15 - أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها.

16- الذي تشعر انه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .

17- الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .

18- الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .

19- الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .

20- الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .

21- الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .

22- الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله.

هذا في رأي الرجل الذي لا تنساه المرأة

تحياتي لكم

----------


## ملكة سبأ

وتتميز العلاقة الزوجية بأنها علاقة شديدة القرب معنويا وحسيا. فهي تعطي فرصة للاحتواء والذوبان، وهي علاقة شديدة الخصوصية تعطي فرصة لحفظ الأسرار والإفصاح عن الذات دون قيود
 كل الشكر أختي بحرينية

----------


## بحرينيه كيوت

مشكورة ملكة سبأ على مرورج الكريم

----------


## أمل الظهور

السلام عليكم 

تسلمي خيتو بحرينيه 

موضوعك حلو 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## malaak

هذا هو الرجل الحقيقي

----------


## بوفيصل

بصراحه الموضوع حلووووووووو 

مشكورووووووووورره خيتو وياليت كل زوج يفعل كل هذا 

علي شان ما يكون في هناك مشاكل كثيره

مع خالص تحياتي بوفيصل

----------


## بحرينيه كيوت

شكرا على مروركم و يعطيكم العافيه

----------


## بيسان

مشكوووره خيتووو

على الطرح الراائع

والله يعطيك العااافيه

وبالتوفيق

----------


## نور الولاية

رجلٌ تتمناه أيُّ امرأة 
- الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .

- اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .

- الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .

- اذا تحدث تنبهر من أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .

- الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً.

- الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها 

- الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقت حزنها وألمها.

- الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها.

- الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .

- الذي اذا كانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .

- الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .

- أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل.

- أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .

- أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها.

- الذي تشعر انه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .

- الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .

- الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .

- الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .

- الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .

- الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .

- الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله.



هذا هو الرجل الذي تتمناه المرأة .. أي امرأة !! 
هل هذا صحيح ام /لا؟ 
م
ن
ق
و
ل

----------


## نور الهدى

صح كلامك اختي الم 

والله يعطيك العافية 

وعساك على القوة 

تحياتي لك 

ام محمد

----------


## زمان

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع الجميل او ربي يعطيك الف عافية

----------


## ام باسم

*موضوع عجيب بس عاد من اللي بتتوفر فيه كل هالمواصفات .. على قولة بعض الناس هذي يبي ليها تسوين فاكس للسماء عشان يجي الرجال بكل هالمواصفات*

----------


## القلب_الحنون

مشكور اختي على هذا النقل الجميل وربي يسعدك  والف شكرلك

----------


## عماد علي

*هل من الممكن أن نربي أبنائنا على هذه الصفات لكي يأتي اليوم ويكون رجلا فيه كل هذه الصفات... طبعا الكمال لله سبحانه وتعالى ...سلمت يداك أختي ألم الفراق موضوع رائع كروعة صاحبه لا عدمنا قلمك خيتو.*

----------


## أمل الظهور

صح كلامك خيتو  ألم 

تشكرين 

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## نور الولاية

يسلم الجميع ع الحضور الرائع 
بارك الله فيكم ع المداخلة القيمة 
لا عدمنكم يارب

----------


## منحوسة

من هو الرجل اللذي لا تنساه المرأة 



1-الرجل الذي يكون كريم في عواطفه ويده ويهبها الأمان والحنان .

2 - اللين في تعامله الرقيق في مشاعره القوي الشخصية بلا غرور الواثق من نفسه .

3 - الذي تشعر وهي معه برجولته وأنوثتها .

4 - اذا تحدث تنبهر من أسلوبه وحسن حديثه ولاتمله .

5 - الذي يدللها ويرويها عشقاً.

6 - الذي يتقن فن النظرات تجاهها 

7 - الذي يقدر احساسها ومشاعرها ويحن عليها وقت حزنها وألمها.

8 - الذي يستمع لها ويقدر رأيها ويطلب مشاركتها ويحترم رأيها.

10 - الذي في بعض الأمور يفضلها على نفسه .

11 - الذي اذا كانت أخطائها بسيطه يسامح ويعفو عنها .

12- الذي يكون غيور عليها بدون تحكم أو تسلط .

13- أن يطرب مسمعها بكلمات دافئه مليئه بالحب و الغزل.

14 - أن يحتمل تقلب مزاجها ويشاطرها المزاح والضحك .

15 - أن يفرح أذا فرحت ويحزن أذا حزنت ويقف معها سنداً لها.

16- الذي تشعر انه يحتاجها في كل لحظة .

17- الذي يفتخر بها ويراها في عينه غالية جوهره ثمينه .

18- الذي تهبه عمرها لثقتها به وتعتمد عليه .

19- الحار في عواطفه الذي تشعر معه دوماً أنه لايرى غيرها .

20- الذي يشركها بمعرفتة أسراره .

21- الذي ترى دموعه ولايخفيها عنها .

22- الذي يشعرها انها ملكت فؤاده وعقله.

----------


## مــجــنــون

موضووووووووووع في غاية الروعة 

سلمت اناملك يالغلا 

على طرحك الموفق والاكثر من رائع 

دمتي باغلا ود

----------


## منحوسة

تسلم أخويي...
الله يعطيك العافية..

----------


## نور الولاية

يسلم الجميع ع الحضور الرائع 
بارك الله فيكم ع المداخلة القيمة 
لا عدمنكم يارب

----------


## احلى كلام الحب

يسلمووووووووووووو على الطرح الرائع

يعطيك الف عافية


لاعدمناك


تحياتي لك


احلى  كلام   الحب

----------


## وردة وعتاب

تسلمي بحرينيه كيوت على الطرح والله يعطينا بنفس المواصفااات تحياتي

----------


## غرام اطفال

*فديته عاجبني بزينه وشينه*

*تسلمين خيتو ع النقل الحلووو*

*لاعدمناك يالغلا*

*’’*

----------

